
The USB Type-C Revolution - franciscop
https://medium.com/@fpresencia/the-usb-type-c-revolution-66d884a84f13#.405lsvhjg
======
nom
I wouldn't call it a "Revolution". The fact is that USB-IF is not able to keep
up with the industry and forced manufacturers to either roll their own
standards or add questionable pseudo USB extensions like Fast Charge / Quick
Charge that are well outside the specs (e.g. 9V instead of 5V) and can damage
other USB devices.

I welcome USB Type-C but I really hope the USB-IF is able to control the
market. I can almost smell the smoldering power cords coming.

